
Iris is an ISLisp implementation which has strong extensiblity - geocar
https://islisp.js.org/
======
geocar
The title sucks, but HN doesn't seem to like editorializing there: This
appears to be a new implementation of ISLisp[1] in Go and Javascript
(Gopherjs).

[1]: ISO/IEC JTC 1/SC 22/WG 16

~~~
ta2gch
I'm the author. Thank you for your comment. Could you tell me why you feel so,
and give a good title? I'll change it.

~~~
geocar
Sure. Excited to try it out; hopefully will get a chance over the weekend.

I don't know if many HNers are going to know about ISLisp is, or what's
special about your implementation.

Maybe:

    
    
        ISLisp in JS/Go: Standards-compliant Lisp smaller than Common-Lisp

~~~
ta2gch
Thank you for your advice. I've changed the text. I hope to get a chance.

